# HCG injection on natural FET.



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I was just wondering if anyone on here has had an hcg injection a couple of days after a FET?  I had 2 embies transfered on 26th, and a small does of 750iu hcg on 28th.  I'm due AF tomorrow and am wondering if anyone know is this injection will delay AF?  My OFT is 8th.  Today my embies will be 12 days old.  Is this too early to test? 

Thanks

Nicola 

ps I have been advised that the hcg will only have stayed in my system for 3 days so it will be gone by now should I decide to test early?


----------



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have no idea if it will delay af but would be interested to
find as I had a large dose to trigger ov....5000 I think. Don't know how long it takes to
come out of my stystem either xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

*Nicola*....if you had 750IU on 28 Jan then in theory the HCG should now be out of your system as I'd estimate it would leave your body in approx 3 days, based on the info below....

Pregnyl has an approx elimination half life of around 33 hrs, Ovitrelle is approx half life of about 30 hrs.

It's approximately 14 days after 10,000, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection or approx 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection....

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html

*Jo*....was it Pregnyl or Ovitrelle that you had (most Ovitrelle prefilled injections will be 250mcg which is approx 6500 IU) ? I would allow at least 10 days following a 5000 IU injection as testing early may result in the peestick picking up faint traces of the HCG injection and causing false positives.

With our 2nd natural FET I had HCG injections (Ovitrelle 250mcg/6500IU) at 3dpt and 8dpt. I was still advised to test at 14dpt....and got positive results. Obviously we didn't know if genuine or from the injections so I had BETA HCG blood tests at 14dpt and 16dpt. The levels dropped but I continued to get positive hpts, right up until 18/19dpt. As it turned out, it was a genuine BFP but chem pg (consultant confirmed this due to other symptoms - I won't go into detail).

All I can say is that although at least we found out we'd managed to get further than with our fresh IVFs, it was yet another chem pg and we could've done without the additional anxiety and stress of not knowing if it was the injections or not......that's why I'd always recommend not testing early.

As for can the HCG injections delay AF, yes they can because what they do is "trick" the body into thinking it's already pregnant so in turn the body produces progesterone....which is what supports the womb lining and early pregnancy...so just like if we have progesterone support (Crinone/Cyclogest) these can all hold back/delay AF.

*Nicola*....if you had ET on 26 Jan then you are only 8dpt today...how old were your embies ie what day were they frozen and were they thawed and transferred same day or were they thawed and then left a day or so before ET ? 8dpt is still early days.....you need to allow embies to implant and for there to be enough HCG released from them for peestick to detect. The only thing your -ve hpt is showing is that you don't have any HCG left from the injection.

If you're not due to test until 8 Feb then you've still got 4/5 days to go yet....testing way too early ! Testing on 8 Feb is only 13dpt which is pretty standard....even with natural FET (that's what both my test days were)

Good luck to you both
Natasha  

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for that Natasha. I have no idea which I had....forgot to look! it was a powder that needed mixing. I won't be testing early anyway...if I did it would be only a day but AF due before then so expect my body will tell me again xxx


----------

